# ambigua automobilina



## Karla74

Ed è proprio como *ambigua automobilina* che gli utenti di mezzo mondo l'hanno inconsapevolmente interpretata e utilizzata"


tengo que traducir esta frase pero no logro encontrar como se traduce automobilina - para hacerles entender se habla de un automóvil pequeña (fiat 500 - smart) gracias por el ayuda


----------



## mimmi

¿Y traducirlo como "cochecito"?
Pero no entiendo porque "ambigua".

Mimmi


----------



## Karla74

gracias mimmi por la indicación.

*ambigua* es porque el texto que estoy traduciendo habla de la Vespa (moto):

"Non era una motocicletta, e neppure uno scooter. La Vespa è sempre stata ... un'automobile, la più piccola automobile mai costruita, una spider a due ruote. Ed è proprio come ambigua automobilina che gli utenti di mezzo mondo l'hanno inconsapevolmente interpretata e utilizzata."

esta es la frase completa, talvez asi se logra entender mejor


----------



## mimmi

Wow..¡grande!

"No era una moto, ni tan siquiera un escuter (Argh!!!!).La Vespa siempre ha sido...un coche, el más pequeño coche construído jamás, un Spider de dos ruedas.Es justo como un ambiguo cochecito que los usuarios de medio mundo han inconscientemente interpretado y usado."

¡A los nativos la palabra!


Mimmi


----------



## Karla74

¡GRACIAS POR LA TRADUCCION!

Por el momento tomo esta traduccion como buena 

gracias de nuevo

karla


----------



## chlapec

Hola, yo te propondría: "Y es precisamente así, *"como una especie de pequeño automóvil" *que los usuarios de medio mundo la han inconscientemente interpretado y usado,


----------



## Karla74

*G*racias por la propuesta...se la enseñare tambien a mi colega veamos cual de las dos elije...


----------



## mimmi

A mi me gustaba el adjentivo "ambiguo" en este contexto casi romantico de la descripción de la Vespa, un mito para muchos; adjetivo que además, y siempre según mi libre interpretación, bien se asocia al "inconscientemente interpretado" del final.
¿por qué?
No se, así, por sentimiento.

Mimmi


----------



## Karla74

Mimmi me gusta tambien a mi como lo has traducido tengo que hacercelo leer a mi colega...gracias de todos modos


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

La verdad es que me gustan las dos, lo que pasa es que no le pillo totalmente el sentido de la frase en italiano, así que no puedo opinar. Como sugerencia, a lo mejor, sustituiría "pequeño automóvil" por "utilitario".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Neuromante

No te olvides la preposición "Y", que se la han comido en las propuestas y queda mejor si la incluyes, más fluido.


----------



## mimmi

Ant,
creo que significa que todos los que tienen y tenían una Vespa, sin saberlo coscientemente, habían comprado un pequeño coche, un juguetito de lujo como un Spider.Quien quería una Vespa no buscaba un scuter (aiuto!), ni una moto de pequeña cilindrada, sino algo único...de hecho,ahora es un objeto de culto...very very cool...

Allí queda eso,

Mimmi


----------



## Antpax

mimmi said:


> Ant,
> creo que significa que todos los que tienen y tenían una Vespa, sin saberlo coscientemente, habían comprado un pequeño coche, un juguetito de lujo como un Spider.Quien quería una Vespa no buscaba un scuter (aiuto!), ni una moto de pequeña cilindrada, sino algo único...de hecho,ahora es un objeto de culto...very very cool...
> 
> Allí queda eso,
> 
> Mimmi


 
Ya, más o menos lo entiendo, pero es que "ambiguo" me temo que no lo termino de ver, no digo que esté mal, si no que yo no lo veo. Creo que al final me inclino más por la de chlapec de "una especie/suerte de utilitario".

Lo que también me descoloca es lo de scuter (o scooter) porque precisamente en España una scuter es una Vespa.  

Saluti.

Ant


----------



## mimmi

Si claro que es un scuter, pero es tan tan cool que trascende el nivel de scuter y es, ambiguamente, un coche pequeño...

Mah


----------



## Antpax

mimmi said:


> Si claro que es un scuter, pero es tan tan cool que trascende el nivel de scuter y es, ambiguamente, un coche pequeño...
> 
> Mah


 
Claro, tienes razón, eso es lo que quiere decir. Es que es la hora de la siesta y ando algo espeso. Vamos a ver que tal queda esto (te robo tu frase):

"No era una moto, ni tampoco una _escuter_.La Vespa siempre ha sido...un coche, el más pequeño coche que se haya fabricado, un Spider de dos ruedas.Eso es lo que era, una especie de falso cochecito/utilitario, y así es como, de manera inconsciente, lo han interpretado y utilizado los usuarios de medio mundo."

Bueno, me he ido un poco del original, pero es que me suele pasar. Es una idea.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## mimmi

Mejor...imposible...

Mimmi


----------



## 0scar

Solo para que conste ,aquí la Vespa era/es una *motoneta.*

_*automobilina=autito*_


----------



## Karla74

*G*racias a todos por las propuestas. *T*ambien yo tube dificultad a entender el sentido de la frase...*L*a ha escrito una colega y por eso pedi ayuda aqui. 
*G*racias de nuevo a todos


----------

